
Taxpayers Paid Millions to Design a Low-Cost Ventilator for a Pandemic - SirLJ
https://www.propublica.org/article/taxpayers-paid-millions-to-design-a-low-cost-ventilator-for-a-pandemic-instead-the-company-is-selling-versions-of-it-overseas-
======
rdtwo
If they dont build it we should just strip them of all the plans and open
source them

